
Privacy issue with TLS session resumption - YouKnowBetter
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/19/tls_handshake_privacy/
======
YouKnowBetter
Googled around a bit for How to disable (limit) TLS session resumption, but
that did not get me further then that this is actually done in the TOR Browser
(also mentioned in the article).

Not how to in Chrome or anyother common browser. Anyone with better Google Fu
that has a pointer?

